# Canuck relocating to Jeddah Saudi Arabia soon



## onthe_road_again (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello 
I am near an offer for a job in Saudi Arabia.
Does anyone have any experience with compunds or apartment buildings for expats in Jeddah?
I am not going to have my own transportation for a while.
I would be working near the lagoon so I'd like to find a place close to work.
Thanks


----------



## Gerald Rarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*I want to work in Saudi*

Hi,

Can you tell me how you got a job in Saudi Arabia. I really want to work there but I don't know where to start. I live in Vancouver



onthe_road_again said:


> Hello
> I am near an offer for a job in Saudi Arabia.
> Does anyone have any experience with compunds or apartment buildings for expats in Jeddah?
> I am not going to have my own transportation for a while.
> ...


----------

